# Morel Festival in Brown County



## lennon

Anybody going to the Morel Festival on 4/19-20? morelfestival.com
It will be an amazing weekend. I simply cannot wait...


----------



## ninja jim

Great bands/music/camping/morels/forays/championship hunt. This is the first year of a great tradition. 

The Shroom Ninja will be there!


----------



## smorels

I will be heading down from Illinois with my brother and another shroomer. We are arriving thursday and staying until sunday. looking forward to it.


----------



## storm9467

I am! I'm driving from Illinois &amp; staying Thurs - Sun too


----------



## shroomenards

I will be there Friday ready to rage it up. Look forward to seein yall there


----------



## cheffingway

Here's a question for some seasoned vets: I have a stump right outside my window that produces falses. Is there a correlation as far as timing is concerned between the two (true and false)? That seems to be a logical assumption. Just moved into this house in November, and happened upon the false morels late spring last year while first working on the house.


----------



## cheffingway

I wish I could attend the festie, btw! That mess sounds amazing!


----------



## smorels

5 days away! Cant wait! Lookin forward to meeting some good people, eating some good food, listening to good music and most importantly finding the elusive morel. 

If you see or a couple half breed mexican ******** in a beat up camper with venison on the smoker stop by and introduce yourself. 

shroom a boom boom!


----------



## indy_nebo

U had me at venison Smorel. I'll see u there. I'll be fishing the lake when not huntin!


----------



## storm9467

Festival was amazing can't wait for next year!


----------



## smorels

Just purchased my ticket to head to the festival again this year. Had a blast last year and looking forward to doing it again. Who else is going?


----------



## shroonmagnet

I've been hunting morels for years, I have never been there would love to go.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailersaler

I will be at the Festival!!! Got my tickets yesterday......My first Foray with Ninja Shroomer!!!


----------

